# Castelli logos



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

So almost everyone that owns or as owned Castelli bibs knows that the rubberized logos peel off in a matter of weeks of wearing and washing.
What do people do to cover up, if they do, the big round ugly spots where the logos used to be?
Personally........they look like crap if the spots aren't dealt with.....I need some ideas.


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

Meh. The same thing happens with my Sugoi stuff. It's because the fabric stretches and the appliqué doesn't (at least, not to the same extent). I just live with it; I'm far more worried about finding bar end plugs which match my water bottle bolts


----------



## S2k552m (Apr 23, 2012)

I hear ya, they crack and peel, not so good. I get a bit frustrated with the letters start to peel like on my Prestos and they say something like _ASTE_L_ . I expect peeling in time but new stuff, sheesh.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep yep, Some of my bibs have the logo as you mention and I just live with it. Another pair have more of the non-stick type (not sure what you call it) and it gets a bit ugly from just be worn out over time. 

I get about 5000 - 6000 miles out of the bib and then replace. Funny too is I have several jerseys from them, and three of them all have the same zipper issue. The little handle deal fell off. 

Oh well,


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a pair of their Polar winter bibs that I've worn and washed about a dozen times. The logo still looks good. Funny thing, the logo is on he _inside_ of the right thigh? I figured some little old Italin lady didn't have her Expresso the morning she made my bibs so I don't care if the logo peels.


----------



## pagey (Oct 30, 2009)

Wear it as a badge of honour. It shows tat you actually use them!


----------



## Chase1974 (Mar 3, 2012)

I know that this is an old thread...sorry to bring it back from dead, but wanted to give some input on a product I tried that seems to work well with reattaching / fixing the peeling logos. 

Aleene's Flexible Stretchable Fabric Glue

I had a set of bib tights with the logo peeling. I followed the instructions on the bottle carefully, being careful to not use too much to avoid a messy clean up.

I am happy to report that the logo is reattached and holding fine. You would never know. The bibs have been through two cold water washes and are holding fine. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## FullRageAce (Nov 2, 2014)

Try hand washing your castelli's would help prolong the logos life.

Oh nvm, necro thread.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2015)

Chase1974 said:


> I know that this is an old thread...sorry to bring it back from dead, but wanted to give some input on a product I tried that seems to work well with reattaching / fixing the peeling logos.
> 
> Aleene's Flexible Stretchable Fabric Glue
> 
> ...


My wife had a tube of this in her sewing stuff and suggested it when I asked about gluing down some peeling reflective patches on a nice jersey of mine. Glad to hear that it works, so I'll give it a try.


----------

